# How is a drywall screwgun suppose to work?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a used Dewalt drywall screwgun, this may be one of my bad buys... Anyhow, I suspect it is not functioning properly for the depth control, or I don't know how to operate it... anyone please answer my question:

1. that thing used to adjusting the depth keep loosing up after a few use, I need to rotate it back "counter-clockwise" to fit it back in...Is this a bad sign that I cannot use it no more or it won't work as it suppose to... although it still screwing screws in with a lot of power...

2. the depth control theory: it seems to me that adjust the depth is kind of adjusting the force of screwing the screw in... rather than the real height, looks like there some some sort of clutch when you change the depth, the force change, making the screwing action stop or not to stop depends on how far the screws already in, the resistance force varies, and therefore the clutch kick into action... is this understanding correct? I originally thought, the dept stuff is actually some change in position on the bit so that it cannot go further in... somthing similar to spiral saw...could one clarify this theory for me...

base on above answer I will decide if I should replace my used dewalt screwgun....

Thanks...


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I'll try to explain. A drywall screwgun controls depth of screw with an adjusting collar. The bit of a drywall screwgun will not rotate when turned on and no pressure is applied to it. As you apply pressure to the bit it engages a clutch type mechanism that drives the screw to the point that the clutch disengages. The reason that the clutch disengages is there is no more pressure forced on it because the screw has been driven to the point that it releases the clutch.

For a drywall screwgun to work properly you have to apply constant pressure in a straight line with the screw until the screw has seated itself to the desired depth. This does take practice and if you hear alot of grinding sounds you aren't pressing hard enough. You also have to be fairly quick about it.

Hope this helps.

edit: Here is a picture of the screwgun I use.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

It helps somewhat....At least I know it is not that straight forward, I thought no skill requires if the tool suppose to do special magic for you... looks like this is not the case...

How about the adjusting cap keep loosing up, have you ever experience that... and does it mean the gun is a gooner...


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

It sounds like just the end cap is bad. You should be able to get a replacement for it. You might get it set at the right depth and then take some tape and secure it in place for now.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*mine is like this*

my gun is similar, couldn't attached the picture, don't know how... but

the part is loosing up is the silver ring closer to the trigger... not the black color cap... any idea...


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Here is an exploded view of my exact gun. In the view part 37 has two splines that go into the grove that is seen on part 40. Part 30 should be the only movable part that rotates making part 37 slide in and out.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> 1. that thing used to adjusting the depth keep loosing up after a few use, I need to rotate it back "counter-clockwise" to fit it back in...Is this a bad sign that I cannot use it no more or it won't work as it suppose to... although it still screwing screws in with a lot of power...
> ...


If it is coming loose then maybe you are not snapping it down after you make your adjustement. You need to 'pop' the tightening collar down to lock it in place. 



KUIPORNG said:


> 2. the depth control theory: it seems to me that adjust the depth is kind of adjusting the force of screwing the screw in... rather than the real height, looks like there some some sort of clutch when you change the depth, the force change, making the screwing action stop or not to stop depends on how far the screws already in, the resistance force varies, and therefore the clutch kick into action... is this understanding correct? I originally thought, the dept stuff is actually some change in position on the bit so that it cannot go further in... somthing similar to spiral saw...could one clarify this theory for me......


First off, these are great screw guns. We have about 10 of these Dewalt screw guns, some are 10 years old, they just keep going and going....

About the clutch, I think Big Dave already answered this: Yes, it has a clutch....

....Dave..nice schematics...you have too much time on your hands....


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

May be it is my skill, or may be it is the gun... I found it very hard to make use of the adjustment feature of the gun... instead, it is more important when me as the operator, use my ear, my sense, to stop the trigger to make a perfect strike.... many times it is either too much in or not enough in ...


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Can you post an actual picture of your gun. It would help us see what could be the problem.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*picture of my drywall gun*

try this link


http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DW255-Amp-Drywall-Screwdriver/dp/B00004W5PY


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Take a look at this video, the guys in the background are using a drywall screw gun and it will show you how to use on that is properly set.

Don't forget to snap your collar back in once you set the depth.


----------

